# Eagle Crest



## MuranoJo (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone stayed in a 3 bedroom unit?  I've visited the resort reviews section and only saw a couple of older reviews for the 3 bd units.  I'm not sure if they're all in the same building, if they face the river or the golf course, etc.

Any more current experiences or recommendations as to what to expect, which units to request (if possible), etc.?

TIA,
Jo


----------



## JoeWilly (Jan 27, 2009)

Haven't stayed in a 3 bdr. but the 2bdr is very nice.  Master bedroom with huge jetted tub upstairs, 2nd bedroom downstairs.  Nice furnishing, nice resort, lot of things to do.


----------



## BevL (Jan 27, 2009)

My understanding is that the three bedrooms have their own private hot tubs on the decks, most of them anyway.

This resort is on my "to do" list, I'm just trying to convince a couple of friends that we should go for a week.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, Joe & Bev!

Just curious if all the 3 bds are overlooking the river as two of the older reviews mentioned.  Looking for some scoop re. what to request, if we can.

I hear ya, Bev, about getting people to confirm.  I ran into this last night again--people just don't want to commit that far ahead (in my case 7 mos.)--things may change, may lose job, may pass away, LOL. 

One thing timesharing has taught me is 'she who plans ahead has a vacation.'
For once last year after 6 years of timesharing, I let work get ahead of me and didn't plan one single vacation.  Lost 2 weeks of paid vacation at the end of the year and ended up with only one week of camping.  

This year, I'm just booking them and whoever can join will join.  If it's just me in a 3bd, so be it and I'll have fun!


----------



## Elan (Jan 27, 2009)

I own a 2BR at Eagle Crest and I was under the impression, but don't know this as fact, that the 3BR units were river view.  There must be 2BR river view units as well, because I'm always asked at reservation time whether I want golf front or river view.  Sorry I can't be of more help.

               Jim


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 28, 2009)

*e-mail them*

Most timeshares have been great at responding to questions we have asked in the past.
Bart


----------



## philemer (Jan 28, 2009)

muranojo said:


> This year, I'm just booking them and whoever can join will join.  If it's just me in a 3bd, so be it and I'll have fun!



I'll go with ya if I can bring my golf clubs.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 28, 2009)

philemer said:


> I'll go with ya if I can bring my golf clubs.



Only if you bring a case of '3-Buck-Chuck' and don't wear snorkeling gear in the hot tub.  :rofl: 

Talk about commitment, now my sis has invited her whole tribe which exceeds the occupancy...geez, guess I better beg for another unit somewhere.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 28, 2009)

Icc5 said:


> Most timeshares have been great at responding to questions we have asked in the past.
> Bart



I personally put more weight in a Tugger's first-hand experience vs. trusting what you hear from the resort.  (But you have good advice, and I will certainly do that, but would prefer to suggest a certain unit, etc. I will either call or write them.  And thanks for your reply.)


----------



## PA- (Jan 30, 2009)

In the "old" section of Eagle Crest (aka "resort side" as opposed to "Ridge side"), There is the River View Vista Estates, the Fairway Vista Views, and the VROA units.  The VROA units are all 2bed/2bath and are in 4plex units with Golf Course view.  The River View Vista Estates are at the back of the resort in tri-plex units.  A 3bed/2bath on the ends of each tri-plex with a 2bed/2bath in the middle units.  Each 3bed does indeed have a private hot tub on the deck.  The ODD numbered units have a river view and the even numbered units have a golf course view.  The exception is the units # 1 - 14.  These units on Snowgoose Dr. are duplexes, and all have superb River views and are closest to the river.  Units 4 & 5 are 2bed, the rest are 3 bedroom I believe.  As you go higher in number from 15 - 59, the units get higher up on the bluff until around unit 41 you start to be so high above the river you have to lean over your deck and look through a lot of trees to see any of the river.

Fairway vista view estates are all located between holes # 9 & 10 on the original resort course, and so all have golf views.  The VROA units are located by the original activity center.  #301 - 324 have golf views, 201 - 244 have river views.  There are more VROA units between holes # 7 & 11 w/ golf views, but I think these are all worldmark units.  Worldmark also owns # 47 in RVVE, a 2bed/2bath.

As for which unit to request:  If you want a river view, try first for # 1 - 14. If you can't get that, try to get the lowest odd numbered unit you can in River View Vista Estates.  If you want a golf course view, I'd try to get a unit closest to the activity center if you're going in summer (that would be an RVE even unit) or the Fairway units if going in winter to be closer to the resort.  But it's not a lot of difference either way, the main difference is if you want the River or the golf view.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 30, 2009)

PA--thanks!
That's exactly what I wanted, and thank you for taking the time to spell it out.  I looked all over for a resort map which would somehow detail this, but all I've found is more of a golf course map.
You have been very helpful.


----------



## gloria (Jan 31, 2009)

hello -- 

each january we trade into eagle crest for a week in a 3-bedroom unit overlooking the deschutes river, with a hot tub on the deck.....

YEARS ago i learned here on tug, and it's proven to be true each year since then, that one will get a "river view" unit (rather than a golf course unit). if checking in on a monday rather than a friday....

i don't know if that's TRUE or not, but it has held true each year for us -- i phoned the resort once to ask, and the person i spoke with wouldn't confirm nor deny......

also, this year's unit was the "worse" we've had, but we BELIEVE that since next door to us they were doing what appeared to be MAJOR restoration and maintenence, that our unit would soon be next.....

we can't wait to go back next january......


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh rats, Gloria, we have a Friday check-in.  I'll call them anyway, never hurts.


----------

